# Carboy cleaning, sanitizing and storage????



## Elmer (Sep 19, 2013)

my process for cleaning a carboy after racking is the following:
rinse goop out of carboy. Fill 1 gallon warm water use 1 tbs of One step cleaner. Swish all around for a minute, dump water, store in basement and let air dry.

When it is time for me to rack into a carboy I retrieve from basement and Fill 1 gallon warm water use 1 tbs of One step cleaner. Swish all around for a minute, dump water let air dry.

I am trying to figure out a way to be more effocient in my cleaning/sterilzing.

is there any harm in instead of cleaning a second time with one step, to fill the carboy with 1 gallon of water and the appropriate amount of K-meta. Let sit in a carboy with a solid stopper on it.
Then when time to use, shake solution around and let air dry?

Is it necessary for me to clean a carboy before use, if I have cleaned it after the last racking. I tend to feel like I am doing this twice. However since I store my carboys in the basement with an open top they have been known to get dust and stuff in there. 

Now most my carboys only really sit for maybe a month at most inbetween use, so any k-meta would not be sitting long.

or could I just steralize with K-meta instead of cleaning a 2nd time?

I do store my carboys open, but I am thinking of putting a solid stopper on them.
Would there be any difference or benefit if I put an airlock on it instead. (utilizing either k-meta filled carboy or empty).


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 19, 2013)

Carboys are not usually empty long but all you need do is wash with warm water with a drop or two of auld liquid soap. Use brush to clean bottom and sides. Rinse well and allow to dry. 

When its time to use again spray a few shots of water/sulfite mix. Allow to rest a minute. Rinse out and let water drain out a few seconds and fill. 

Keep it simple and establish good cleaning practices. You'll be fine.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Sep 19, 2013)

i do just as djrockinsteve does..


----------



## Elmer (Sep 19, 2013)

djrockinsteve said:


> Carboys are not usually empty long but all you need do is wash with warm water with a drop or two of auld liquid soap. Use brush to clean bottom and sides. Rinse well and allow to dry.
> 
> When its time to use again spray a few shots of water/sulfite mix. Allow to rest a minute. Rinse out and let water drain out a few seconds and fill.
> 
> Keep it simple and establish good cleaning practices. You'll be fine.



thanks for info.

Do you leave a solid stopper or airlock in the carboy when it is sitting in storage.

Mine tends to pick up basement matter, which leads me to want to sterilize and clean neurotically!


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't know if this is a senior member thread only, but I use One Step and a carboy brush to clean it, and let it dry. I find I have to tip it over and drain it out once a day for three days to get all the water out. When I'm ready to use it, I rinse it out with Star San, drain it out, and fill it.


----------



## wineforfun (Sep 19, 2013)

Juggernaut said:


> I don't know if this is a senior member thread only, but I use One Step and a carboy brush to clean it, and let it dry. I find I have to tip it over and drain it out once a day for three days to get all the water out. When I'm ready to use it, I rinse it out with Star San, drain it out, and fill it.



Same here, as above.

I store mine upside down in their original boxes too. Keeps dirt and other junk out.


----------



## Elmer (Sep 19, 2013)

wineforfun said:


> Same here, as above.
> 
> I store mine upside down in their original boxes too. Keeps dirt and other junk out.



My original boxes are long gone.

I am trying to keep dirt and junk out as well,

I guess if I clean with one step and put a bung/airlock on, no dirt or junk would get in and remaining water can evaporate and fumes can escape!


----------



## harleydmn (Sep 19, 2013)

I clean them with oxy clean rinse add a couple ounces of kmeta and put a clean air lock on it. When ready to use I just dump out the kmeta.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 19, 2013)

wineforfun said:


> Same here, as above.
> 
> I store mine upside down in their original boxes too. Keeps dirt and other junk out.



Same,same....lol


----------



## pjd (Sep 19, 2013)

I clean mine after use then put 1/2 tsp kmeta and about 1 quart water in them and either solid stopper or carboy cap them until next use, just dump out then use, perfectly sanitized.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Sep 19, 2013)

I bought one of those carboy cleaning drill things. It works very well, only need about 2" of one-step water and a couple of minutes of spinning the crap out of the cleaning device.

I just stick an orange carboy cap on them and stand them up beside the wine cabinet.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Sep 19, 2013)

I rinse mine out, then clean with Star San using the "Carboy Cleaner" , you won't get it cleaner than using this tool, I let it drain on a Carboy Dryer. when dry, I plug the opening with a paper towel so no dust or particles get inside and store in its original box.


----------



## cimbaliw (Sep 19, 2013)

I vary from week to week it seems. The one constant is that I triple rinse my carboys after using and give them a good visual inspection. From there any number cleaning/sanitizing options may occur. I think the bottom line is that if you're relatively prudent about "the routine" you'll be fine. Remember for microbes to propagate there needs to be a favorable environment for doing so. Eliminate the food source and the critters will leave.

BC


----------



## cedarswamp (Sep 19, 2013)

I clean with B-brite, rinse and store with a 1/4" of Kmeta solution and an airlock.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 20, 2013)

I will usually only have to add 1 tsp of equal amounts of Meta and acid (citric,malic, tartaric) to 1 gallon of water. I add it to the carboy after water rinsing it and then use the carboy cleaner to do the rest. I do that everytime I use a carboy - whether it is in storage or just transferring one.


----------



## Enologo (Sep 20, 2013)

After cleaning I spritz in some meta enough to cover the bottom then stuff a rag in the top to keep out anything unwanted.


----------



## BeeWine (Sep 22, 2013)

I rinse or wash well depending on what was in the carboy. I than add a half a gallon of hot tap water and half a teaspoon of kmeta. I than cap with a solid rubber bung.
As the carboy sits a vacuum should form from the cooling of the warm water. Later when I am ready to reuse the carboy the presents of this small vacuum lets me know the sterile in the carboy is still good and I simply rinse and reuse the carboy.
John


----------



## spaniel (Sep 22, 2013)

After cleaning by one of the methods described in prior posts (it varies for me for some reason), I drip dry upside down, then cover with a wrap of tinfoil. I figure if covering with tinfoil was sufficient in the lab for autoclaved, super-sterilized glass, it's sufficient for winemaking.

Typically I'll give a quick rinse before use.


----------



## garymc (Sep 25, 2013)

Clean, let dry, use an air lock, solid stopper, piece of Saran wrap with a rubber band, or a piece of wide tape over the top of it.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 25, 2013)

I bush away any visible residue and rinse mine with hot water immediately after emptying. I dry them inverted in a homemade rack and store them under a bench uncovered. (See picture) When I need them again, I rinse out any dust with hot water, add k-meta sanitizing solution, cover and let sit for about a half hour. Works for me.


----------



## Elmer (Sep 25, 2013)

Rocky, The way you utilized the boxes is brilliant!
I never thought to use them in such a way. I just gave them to my kids who played with them and destroyed them.
I have always stored my carboys (filled) in my kids playroom in the basement where there are no windows and the only light is the ceiling lights!


----------



## Tess (Sep 25, 2013)

harleydmn said:


> I clean them with oxy clean rinse add a couple ounces of kmeta and put a clean air lock on it. When ready to use I just dump out the kmeta.



Same here. Cant get any easier then that


----------



## chicken (Sep 25, 2013)

I rinse them to get as much gunk out as I can, then give them a hot water and oxiclean soak. Then I rinse really well, let them dry, and put a piece of plastic wrap over the top. Then sanitize and I'm ready to go.

I don't store them with K meta in them, in case I want to use them for beer.


----------



## Floandgary (Sep 25, 2013)

K-meta is cheap.... @1 to 1-1/2 TBSP/gal makes a good sanitizer. As soon as carboy is drained from racking or bottling, I rinse it with hot water, and carefully slosh it vigorously. Repeat 2-3 times. I then add about a qt. of sanitizer and slosh it around thoroughly for 30 seconds or so, sure to coat all surfaces. I drain then rubber bung it. As it cools the bung seals tight. Keeps O2 and basement critters out. Only liquid left is sanitizer so no problem. Rinse with distilled water before use. All in all the trick is not to let any leftovers dry in there!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 25, 2013)

Rocky 
It appears you need to get busy !! That is alot of empty carboys just sitting around


----------



## Rocky (Sep 25, 2013)

You are right, Steve. I have three Pinot Grigio kits and a Eclipse Zinfandel on deck and nothing after that. I am considering some buckets now that grape packs are again available.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Sep 25, 2013)

rocky you are running out of writing room on some of your boxes.
i cant keep a pair of under ware as long as you have kept your covers.
nice


----------

